# About time.... My R32 GTR



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Had the car a while now so i thought it was about time i got some pics up..
Brought the car in semi std form, of which it has changed somewhat 

Not the best pics in the world but i aint no photographer 

































































This one is work in progress!!!!!!!!!!! i know its a mess 











Rob


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Lovely!

What's the spec on the motor and running gear?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi lovely car.... that is no mess!


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

wow thats quite the sleeper, it doesn't scream "ive got a big single" from the exterior!! Very nice!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice .. think the wheels work really well.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looking hard! Very nice.

What's the spec?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks people!
The engine bay really needs finishing, that is my winter task..

Needs a good clean up and wiring/pipework sorting out.
I tend to go for the sleeper look, bit more of a suprise element for spectators 

Basic spec is
SM4
Gt3542
Trust FMIC
Ported head
50mm TB's
Greddy plenum
Engine 
Tomei cams and pullies
Nismo Triple plate
Turbonetics Racegate VTA .

I'll do a full write up when it is finished, currently running 2bar and loving it.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I should have listened to my best mate when i got it...

'i dont need to modify this car, it is perfect'

'Your so full of shit!' ' you can't leave stuff alone' 

Rob


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Gorgeous looking 32 bro.
Love the dark rims against the gun grey


----------



## Nismo_GTR_R32 (Nov 13, 2005)

good looking R32 man keep it up and its not a mess man


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Bit of a contrast from this 










Glad i looked at this old pic!! reminds me i have a nismo strut brace to sell!

Rob


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice motor


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Lookin Good


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

I love the understated look.......thats simply stunning m8:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

there's a whole lot going on under that bonnet

i can't believe how big the plenum looks

nice car....

keeping my r32 exterior understated just like yours

the opposite of chav i suppose

NO SHOW, ALL GO!!!

like it....:smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## Nismo_GTR_R32 (Nov 13, 2005)

all go is the best *stupid fast and the furious or 2 fast 2 furious shit is really gay* makes me wanna smack those rice boys


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice Rob!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers people!

Hows yours coming along Nick?

R.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The car looks great, really tight, but how have you done those piccies? B&W with water-colouring for certain bits? If it's a feature offered on recent cameras, I LIKE it! You don't look like an amateur to me!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM
In the words of a famous burger manufacturer 
Im lovin it!!!! Like others i think the sleeper approach is just the nuts mate 
Jay


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

That does look nice :smokin:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks fecking quality Rob!!!!!!!

shame I wasn't around last night 

How long before you get bored of this spec and rip it apart again  

Can't wait for a spin in the finished article 

Chris


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Forgot to say. love the new intercooler, GIMME GIMME GIMME


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Now thats One Clean looking motor if i do say so myself 

spot on sir , and yep like ya would have listened to me in the first place about not modifying it  

tis one amazing car to be in cant wait to see it run at the pod

beaker


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks hard as nails Rob.

Love the big filter!

Regards
Nito


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow fantastic.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> Cheers people!
> 
> Hows yours coming along Nick?
> 
> R.


Keeps getting harrassed by pesky datsun turbos  ..... til he decides he is bored and uses 5th and 6th gear 

2 bar  well impressed with the sleeper approach Bob 

you had a blast against pavlo yet :smokin: 

Lex


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi Rob, nice car


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Pavlo's car is sick mate!!

Apart from my car in GT42 spec.... pauls was and is the fastest car i believe i will ever drive, not even close to competition... 

Managed to convince my best mate to get another Nissan 

Thanks people

Rob


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Cheers people!
> 
> Hows yours coming along Nick?
> 
> R.


Just saving the last few grand and then it will be off to the tuning shop !

I can't wait!!!

When you gonna take me for a spin in yours???


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> Pavlo's car is sick mate!!
> 
> Apart from my car in GT42 spec.... pauls was and is the fastest car i believe i will ever drive, not even close to competition...
> 
> Rob


I dunno M8, had a run in Andy F's STi (pre-smash, obviously) and that was SCARY!

Pavlo got Gearbox issues or is it more terminal? Hope that the car and Paul/Zen) come back and show, again, what is possible if you possess the knowledge and skills.

Russell


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Can't knock andy's car at all...

But on the same day Andy's highest terminal was 141 and pauls was 147.. big difference...

But then again there is only one record holder 

Rob


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Fair but true!

Russell


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

BTTT for pics..

Rob


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Cough Cough Rob.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

do you have a number that i can call you on about your car mate 
regards mark


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

very nice! the greddy plenum looks like a tough job to install in the 32-alot of swearing while doing it?


----------



## DMDRIFTING (Jan 9, 2006)

This cars almost perfect! If i had the cash, we'll i would'nt be posting this.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

nice wheels


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

For sleeper look, paint the intercooler black. It will make other think your car is stocko until it hits the strips...

Cheers

Grant


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

nice ride man 

it looks like a stock car nice & clean but with a pretty modded enigine


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Looking good Rob 

Regards

Conrad


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

im really liking this a lot this to me is how a 32 should look simple but very effective and still aggresive looking
love the all wheels and the photos are not bad at all 
all round niceeeeeeeeeee 
by the way if you ever feel the need to just give the car away for free let me know   im sure i would find room


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

I can`t see any pics.. Too late?


----------

